# Network & Database Administration



## xCrossWire (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm sorry if this is in the wrong spot or place or anything but I'm looking for help. I'm currently a Senior in HS and I'm working on my Senior Paper for the first semester. My topic is in the title and I have to write 5 pages + an interview. My problem is that for the past month and a half I've tried finding someone to interview in my area. I've tried cable/internet companies, etc., and I just get some automated response. I'm posting in the hopes that anyone who is or has been in this position, or a similar one, would be willing to answer a few questions about this career and what it is for. I would be immensely grateful, without an interview my grade is automatically dropped to a C. If anyone is willing to help out, please respond here. The only thing I need is for you to answer a few questions, around 10 or so, and be willing to let my teacher contact you for verification if needed. If I've broken any rules by posting this, please let me know and I will delete or change what I have to.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I dont work in either but both are two tottally different careers.

Whilst a DBA is basically a logical job i.e sitting down most of the day using your brain to code databases a network admin is can be both physical and logical. The logic part may come in the form of designing a network whilst the physical part will be setting the thing up.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi xCrossWire.....and welcome to TSF!!

I have edited your post to remove references to email contact and your email address......spambots are watching and like to glean new addresses from the web.

We like to keep all assistance in the open forums and discourage private contact. Why not start by asking a few questions and see how many replies you get?? You may get different viewpoints......


----------



## xCrossWire (Nov 22, 2011)

I would love to do that except for the fact that my English teacher has to be able to contact these people for verification. I have no problem interviewing multiple people over it, I just have to have contact information to verify my source. The only reason I'm asking is out of desperation, like I said, if I have no interview then I will automatically be dropped to a C for the semester. It's been extremely hard for me to find anyone in my area with a career similar to what I mentioned and I really want to do well on my project. 

Also, thank you greenbrucelee. I did not know that, the information on the BLS website just lumped them together so I assumed they were nearly the same. That just means more information to gather in my paper!


----------

